

Import RSS Feeds into Tumblr with Tumblrss - Arvindhsukumar
http://www.tumblrssapp.com

======
samarudge
Tumblr already does this, why take it external?

~~~
Arvindhsukumar
Tumblr used to have this feature, but it doesn't anymore..

